# [FIREFOX] Firefox aveces se cierra repentinamente (Activo)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos que tal.

Bueno, les escribo este mensaje para ver si me pueden hechar una manita.

Antes tenia en mi máquina Firefox 2, el cual utilizaba, pero cansado de sus "piradas" repentinas pues me pase a opera.

Pero hace poco he actualizado a Firefox 3 y la verdad es que me ha gustado mucho.. pero el tema de los cierres repentinos sigue igual.. y la verdad es que me cansa bastante.. el otro día, estube bajando un fichero grande y cuando iva por el 90% se cerró firefox y me quede sin bajar el fichero  :Sad:   :Sad:  .

Mi pregunta es... como puedo ver el porqué de esos cierres inesperados? existe algún log de firefox o algo similar donde queden reflejados los 'porques' de esos cierres?

Muchas gracias por su interés.

Espero Respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> como puedo ver el porqué de esos cierres inesperados? 

 

yo lo que hago cuando el firefox hace cosas raras es abrir un terminal y lanzarlo desde ahi. Así verás todos los errores y todo lo que va haciendo desde el momento que lo ejecutas e igual ves algo que te puede indicar de donde pueden venir los problemas.

Y no uses firefox para bajarte cosas hombre, usa programas para ese propósito. Yo lo que hago es simplemente abrir un terminal, copiar la url y pasársela a wget para que me baje el archivo.

saluetes

----------

## k4in

a mi a veces me pasa lo mismo, aunque ni e buscado solucion porque no me jode (mucho), y mis pestañas se guardan con la extension tab mix plus (te la recomiendo) por si te sirve

supongo que estaba bajando ese fichero desde un un servidor como rapidshare

edit: ahora que mencionaste que el firefox 3 esta bueno queria probar, asi que hice un sync pero no esta en mi portage el ebuild, porque sera?

----------

## Cereza

 *k4in wrote:*   

> supongo que estaba bajando ese fichero desde un un servidor como rapidshare

 

Incluso con algunos de estos servidores sirve wget, copiando la URL del botón "descargar ahora", sin ser usuario registrado siquiera, las restricciones de limite de descargas y descargas paralelas funcionan igual por supuesto, y la URL depende del código de seguridad que se tuvo que introducir primero, así que no es reutilizable, deduzco pues que no es un "exploit" o truco, que yo sepa, que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.

 *k4in wrote:*   

> edit: ahora que mencionaste que el firefox 3 esta bueno queria probar, asi que hice un sync pero no esta en mi portage el ebuild, porque sera?

 

¿Seguro que no está el ebuild? hay que desenmascararlo, como algunas de sus dependencias (xulrunner recuerdo), haz un ls /usr/portage/www-client/mozilla-firefox/ para asegurarte de si está o no el ebuild realmente.

Saludos.

----------

## k4in

No sabia que wget tambien servia asi, de hecho nunca probe, simplemente asumi que el servidor reconoceria wget como gestor de descarga y denegaria la descarga

tenias razon, si esta el ebuild, aun asi no puedo verlo con emerge

----------

## Cereza

 *k4in wrote:*   

> No sabia que wget tambien servia asi, de hecho nunca probe, simplemente asumi que el servidor reconoceria wget como gestor de descarga y denegaria la descarga
> 
> tenias razon, si esta el ebuild, aun asi no puedo verlo con emerge

 

Para firefox 3 yo tengo esto en packages.unmask:

```
>=www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0

>=dev-libs/nspr-4.7.1_beta2

>=dev-libs/nss-3.12_beta3

>=net-libs/xulrunner-1.9
```

Saludos.Last edited by Cereza on Wed Jun 25, 2008 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *eix axel wrote:*   

> [I] net-misc/axel
> 
>      Available versions:  1.0b 1.0b-r1 1.0b-r2 (~)1.1 {debug nls}
> 
>      Installed versions:  1.1(16:58:04 06/20/0(nls -debug)
> ...

 

Ese uso yo... Como wget pero multithread, puede acabar con todo el ancho de banda disponible si no se lo usa con ciudado.  :Very Happy: 

**EDITO** Además busca duplicados, no lo hace muy bien pero cada tanto algo encuentra y baja mas rápido aún.

Salud!

----------

## pacho2

A veces las caídas son por el plugin de flash (sobretodo si usas versiones beta)

----------

## k4in

tiene razon pacho2 el soporte para flash en linux es asqueroso, y peor aun si estas usando x86_64 podria ser la causa

y bueno yo sigo sin poder instalar firefox 3, y es que la ultima version que aparece para instalar es la 2.0.0.14, para que se den una idea

```

Quake k4in # emerge --search firefox

Searching...

[ Results for search key : firefox ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  www-client/mozilla-firefox

      Latest version available: 2.0.0.14

      Latest version installed: 2.0.0.14

      Size of files: 43,683 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

      Description:   Firefox Web Browser

      License:       || ( MPL-1.1 GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 )

*  www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin

      Latest version available: 2.0.0.14

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 16,305 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

      Description:   Firefox Web Browser

      License:       || ( MPL-1.1 GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 )

```

y eso es todo lo que tengo

----------

## ekz

¿Qué te devuelve

```
emerge -av =www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0*
```

?

También prueba app-portage/eix, es mucho mejor que emerge --search

Saludos!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos de nuevo.

Nadie sabe la solución para poder solucionar esto? la verdad es que es un fastidio que cuando este entrando en una pagina o dentro de ella esta se cierre repentinamente y me deje 'tirado'.. aunque despues guarde los tabs abiertos..a  mi esto no me da buena impresion, me gustaria que funcionara BIEN.

¿Alguien sabe alguna solucion para esto?

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## ackward

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nadie sabe la solución para poder solucionar esto?
> 
> 

 

Ya has hecho lo que te pidio gringo en el segundo post? No? espera que me invento una solucion... es la memoria, cambiala toda

----------

## pacho2

 *k4in wrote:*   

> tiene razon pacho2 el soporte para flash en linux es asqueroso, y peor aun si estas usando x86_64 podria ser la causa

 

Si lo usas a través de nspluginwrapper, aunque el plugin se caiga no tirará con él a firefox

A mi firefox-3 no me va mal, de hecho, muchos usuarios de los ordenadores que mantengo usan firefox y nadie a notado esos problemas, prueba a ejecutarlo desde un terminal como te ha comentado gringo. También prueba a desactivar los plugins y con un directorio ~/.mozilla nuevo (puedes mover el que tienes ahora a algo como .mozilla.old por ejemplo)

Saludos

----------

## k4in

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Si lo usas a través de nspluginwrapper, aunque el plugin se caiga no tirará con él a firefox

 

si me a pasado cuando el plugin muere y queda firefox, pero tambien si tengo muchas paginas (y hablo de muchas unas 30   :Laughing:  )  con contenido flash se alenta y luego le da un buen freeze que a veces no se le quita, si exagero con mi navegacion, pero eso no me pasa con paginas normales.

bueno ahora ya pude instalar firefox-3 (tenia que agregarlo a package.unmask y package.keywords) y me funciona mejor que el 2, mas rapido y parece ser que se integra bien en gtk porque como uso gtk-engines-qt puso mi tema de kde en firefox y con kgtk quedo bastante bonito, claro no es como si estubiera hecho en qt pero es una mejora

----------

